# Need help?



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

I need to make a little extra cash! If you need something done in your yard or house that I could do on nights or weekends, let me know. I have worked in construction, forestry, butcher shop, and have been a computer programmer for several years now. I don?t care what or how dirty the job is. If you need someone to cut the grass, to lift some heavy stuff, clean the pool, boat, whatever. 

I just need a little something on the side right now. I am dependable, reliable, honest, and a hard worker. I have a truck if need be. 

I also have a degree in education, so if you need a tutor for your kids in several different subjects like math, computer science or even French, I am your man! I am also proficient in web and graphic development.

I have a :baby on the way (first one  ), so a little extra cash in the bank would be welcome.

If you need me or know someone who does, please PM.

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

BTT for the night crowd.

Thanks guys!



Chris.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I know Chris, His a good guy and a hard worker. You can't go wrong using him for any project.


----------

